

Announcing Recline.JS: a Javascript library to build data apps in browser - romil
http://blog.okfn.org/2012/07/05/announcing-recline-js-a-javascript-library-for-building-data-applications-in-the-browser/

======
cdcarter
The work that Max Ogden has done in terms of making ETL something to easily do
in browser is amazing. His earlier work (as you can guess from the name) was
all layered on Couch but this can do so much more. Some of it is just the
basic usefulness of writing costco style transformations in simple JS.

JS really is a fine language for data.

------
bergie
Very interesting. Would be fun to see how easily this could use VIE
(<http://viejs.org/>) or Data.js (<http://substance.io/michael/data-js>) as
the data source.

------
kfk
This looks awesome. What are the future directions? Are there aggregations and
more advanced filter in the plans?

------
gregwebs
great stuff! I have been waiting for someone to produce widgets backed by a
modern js framework (backbone.js in this case). Hopefully this means it is at
least very easy to feed it data.

------
Swizec
Awesome!

Not sure where I'd use this yet, but I love the timeliner.

~~~
azundo
The timeliner is most definitely driven by TimelineJS from
<http://timeline.verite.co>. Not sure if this is a related project or how
exactly Recline.js is driving it.

Does anyone see what Recline.js is doing here over the functionality in
TimelineJS?

~~~
zephod
Visualising data is only one part of what Recline does; you can edit and
refine data in the browser, and plug that into a visualisation front-end which
renders a map, a graph, a timeline or ... (etc)

[ disclaimer: i work for the okfn, but not on Recline. ]

